# Cool forum guys



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello from New Zealand,
Seen some really good tips and ideas in your forum. I have just started building some custom cars. Had put it in the "too hard basket" for way too long. It's good fun! Got the bug!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

really cool car. How did you made it ?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Traxs hobbies resin body. Would love to try casting bodies one day! This is the first car I did. Started life as a Tomy blue Calsonic Skyline. The car is historically correct to the car raced in 1990 down this part of the world by one of my favorite drivers. Mucked up the decals on this one. Still looks alright from a distance! Hehehe. Learned a lot doing this car!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

yes, very nice 

the traxs body, is it for tjet or magnatraction ?

thanks


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Let's hope the bug keeps biting!!! Very nice :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice K-Dave. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice customs! 

Another Dave???:freak: 

Welcome anyway! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice work!!!! This forum is what got me me hooked!!! But what's with all these Daves?? :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys. The Jag is a Magnatraction powered car. Mean green arm to match the British racing green. Red jag has a red tip red wire arm Mag chassis. The Dave's are taking over!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'd love to get on that side of the globe someday for a visit to Oz & NZ -- Love the accents on them girls down unda. :thumbsup:

Sweet looking rides too -- post some more if you got 'em!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll get the spare room ready. I'm quite fond of the Kiwi girls too, but prefer them when their not talking Hehehe!!! Escort is another Mag chassis car. Started life as the green Rally Escort with the roof rack. Now a 1968 Monte Carlo version.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Demether your 250 GTO is a stunner! Very nice. Hope I can turn out cars that good one day.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dave,
Great cars !!!!!! AND welcome to Hobbytalk.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Great cars & welcome ! You have shown some really great cars !
I actually did some of those Jag-D's a few years ago in cast resin on the T-jet Hot Rod chassis.
It is great to get foreign perspectives as this enriches our hobby !


 Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks win43 and Neal.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow!!! A blown, flamed, red Corvette, now we getting serious!!! My cup of tea or is that the other country??? Looks like a ProRodz crate motor, running some Centerlines maybe...even a painted frame??? I likes it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Are those JADA rims I see?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> Are those JADA rims I see?


 
Don't know, but they really set the car off. Especially those fatties in the back! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> Are those JADA rims I see?


ProRodz ProStreet by Maisto, usually found at Toys R Us if I'm correct...RM


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

kiwidave said:


> Traxs hobbies resin body. Would love to try casting bodies one day! This is the first car I did. Started life as a Tomy blue Calsonic Skyline. The car is historically correct to the car raced in 1990 down this part of the world by one of my favorite drivers. Mucked up the decals on this one. Still looks alright from a distance! Hehehe. Learned a lot doing this car!


It's nice work like this that make the resins look good. Nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> ProRodz ProStreet by Maisto, usually found at Toys R Us if I'm correct...RM


yeah, those, along with JADA all come from the same place


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes Pro Rodz motor and wheels. SG+ tires on the rear and ground down the fronts to fit Tomy tires. I have been slowly working my way through the other threads and have to say there is some amazing talent here! Bad Dawg thanks for the great bodies.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

And yes they are my cup of tea also!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

This is one of my fav's! Little piece of yellow plastic is because of a broken body mount. Will do another body one day for this chassis.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Come on down, your the new Dave on the "Slot is Right"*

Dave,

Have been enjoying looking at all the cars you posted up here. Very Kewl builds man!

Bob...welcome to the club...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome!

I really like the stance on the "fiddy seben"!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Bill and Bobzilla,
Got the body off Ebay and fitted Tyco bumpers on the red 57. Body takes a Mag chassis. Got another 57 and a 55 I will post some pics soon. Mucked up the Silver paint on this 917 so tried a weathered look!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

kiwidave said:


> . . . Mucked up the Silver paint on this 917 so tried a weathered look!


Looks like the 24 hours later version :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Looks like the 24 hours later version :thumbsup:


 
Good call Doba!  rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep Doba it is the car that won in 1970. Can't imagine it looked too mint after 24 hours of punishment! Here is project 57. Tyco body was smoothed off and mounted to a AFX 4-gear blue arm chassis. Vincent wheels added.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah, now ya got MY attention!
Way to dump it in the dirt, hey! :thumbsup:

...and I love the Vincent wheels on the FiddySeben. Sharp!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That 57 Bowtie is dressed to kill :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That there's one [email protected] 57!!!! Sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys. I am really happy with how the black 57 came out and it's a fun car doing laps! Here's a 55 I have been working on. Not finished yet. It is running a AW Ultra G T-jet type chassis. Added a rear mounting point in a old Mag chassis body. Made a slot in the windscreen to get the body as low as it could go which also locates the body. RRR wheels. Have another couple of projects started to show you soon.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Now that's a sweet '55. Watch out though...you just might start up that '55 Chevy duel again... right RM & TS? :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

yankee_3b said:


> Now that's a sweet '55. Watch out though...you just might start up that '55 Chevy duel again... right RM & TS? :lol:


The man's got good taste!!! Where is New Zealand, on the west coast??? Tom, you seeing this??? Great looking 55's :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow... COOL!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for your comments. Been slowly working my way through the threads on here and there is some amazing talent here. Hilltop Raceway I have been looking at your stuff and I am very impressed. You blue 55 with the narrow Tyco chassis is awesome! The only thing custom about this RX7 is the wheels but I think they just finish the car off nicely.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are some cool wheels!!! Whose are they?? They do make the car, for sure!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wheels are from Tony in the UK. Love his wheels, have 6 sets already and will get some more.

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-AURORA-TOMY-A...Cars?hash=item35a2992c6c&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> Wheels are from Tony in the UK.


WOW! Really really nice chevys!!!

Many thanks for the link!
I was wondering why there are no photo etched parts
for us. For the 1/72 military market you can find a lot
of additional stuff.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Ebi,
Yep the photo etched inserts are really,really nice. Tony has some new styles ready soon. I will be one of the first to get some. Best alloy custom wheels I have seen. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Dave, 

the unpainted car, what kit is it , please ? 

thanks


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

